# How much are...



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Pastel het clown royals likely to cost?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

<£1000 nowadays.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Pastel clowns are soo fantastic.

Ive never seen a super pastel clown tho... Hmmm


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Super pastel clown AKA killer clown. Awesome morph. Its on my to do list along with king clown or lesserclown but clowns are expensive and so are het clowns. So i'm waiting a few years


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Killer Clown: http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/10600killer_clown_09_holdback-med.JPG


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Killer Clown: http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/10600killer_clown_09_holdback-med.JPG


 :mf_dribble:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> Super pastel clown AKA killer clown. Awesome morph. Its on my to do list along with king clown or lesserclown but clowns are expensive and so are het clowns. So i'm waiting a few years


lesser clown = king clown...


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

alan1 said:


> lesser clown = king clown...


sorry should have put AKA instead of or when saying king clown or lesser clown


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

no probs...
het clowns should be about £350 pr


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

alan1 said:


> no probs...
> het clowns should be about £350 pr


And I really need some at some point. Clowns themselves are cool but the combination morphs that I have seen (sadly photos only) are awesome but sadly have a price tag to match :whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

you do indeed...
everyone with balls loves a clown :whistling2:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

alan1 said:


> you do indeed...
> everyone with balls loves a clown :whistling2:


My females bred with a visual Clown this year: victory:

Free hets for me:2thumb:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

markhill said:


> My females bred with a visual Clown this year: victory:
> 
> Free hets for me:2thumb:


And she's hugging a water bowl!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> And she's hugging a water bowl!


Good stuff:2thumb:


----------

